# North Coast fishing



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Anyone who has tried beach fishing in the UK might be impressed by this. Victor is my neighbour in Asturias and is a bit of an expert (been on telly two or three times). That session they had over a dozen Lubina (bass) and a garfish 

Asturias has many beaches of all types and many you can have to yourself. And as you can see no shortage of fish


----------

